# sorbitol in dog treats?



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,
I recently became a new dog owner. My first dog ever.

I was at Aldi's last night, and I happen across the dog treats section. Aldi's sells pretty cheap processed foods, and I go there for certain items, but overall I'm pretty health conscious and try to feed my dog more meat less grain foods. But reading labels sometimes requires some help.

The dog treat at Aldi's has chicken as the first ingredient and sorbitol as the second. What do you think of that? Sorbitol is some kind of sweetener. Would hotdogs make a better treat than this?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorbitol isn't toxic like Xylitol is, but a ton of sweetener in treats can cause diarrhea even if it's nontoxic. As for whether hot dogs are "better" or not... hot dogs are pretty highly processed, too, although I do use them for training treats.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Not something I'd feed. Dogs dont need sugar or sugar substitutes. I dont feed hotdogs either, though...too much crap in them for my allergy boy. 

Training treats- Prime Taste Freeze Dried Liver I cut these into much smaller pieces, usually getting 6-8 treats out of each one in the package. Or I'll purchase beef liver at the grocery store, dehydrate it and cut it into pieces about the size of a pencil eraser.

Ive also used different meats dehydrated...think doggy jerky (no seasonings!)...for times I just feel like giving him something. Making it at home allows for full control of what the dog consumes (important for allergy sufferers like my big guy), eliminates added junk the dog doesnt need and typically costs less.


----------

